# Lucy's New Xpen



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

I decided on the IRIS xpen for Lucy. So far, she hasn't attempted to climb/jump out, but I have the mesh cover on order, just in case. I feel SO much better (or "less bad" anyway) about leaving her a couple of days a week now that she has a little space to move around in. Only problem so far: she knocks over her water dish. I just got a "heavier" one--hoping that will help. The kind that clamps onto the bars of a crate don't fit on these thicker, plastic bars. Anyone that has an IRIS have a suggestion for attaching her bowl to the pen?
Anyway, thanks so much for all the suggestions. I love her new little playpen and I hope she likes it better than being stuck in that little crate all day.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

The pen looks great. Try one of these Bayou Dry Face Bowls that Crystal sells at Pampered Pet Boutique. They help to keep face hair dry and they don't tip over and they're like little works of art. I think Crystal still offers a discount for SM members.
Results for Bowls & Dining


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Are you kidding!! I love it!! :chili::chili:

I want to sleep in it ~ LOL :thumbsup:

Good choice. I hope it continues to go well. If not, I'll send LBB over. He likes what he "sees" ~ B)


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I love it!!!!


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks! And I'm going to try the dry face bowls. They're very pretty and I should be able to find one that suits Lucy's decor.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

LoveLucy said:


> Thanks! And I'm going to try the dry face bowls. They're very pretty and I should be able to find one that suits Lucy's decor.


I think she might even have other decorations. Check with Crystal - either call or write.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Very nice, Lucy is a lucky girl!


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

love it.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

That's very nice.....I am sure she will be a lot more comfortable now. :aktion033:


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Very nice little pen


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Looks very comfy for her


----------



## MaxnMinnie (Aug 5, 2010)

nice pen


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Lucy's pen looks VERY comfy! I love the Iris pen...I had the bigger 8-panel pen for Bailey and he stayed in it while I was away from the house...I used it for about a year and a half after I got him. He loved it and it was a real blessing for us in those puppy days! Now that I live in a teeny apartment with not a lot of room, I just gate off an area for him to stay in.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I love it!!


----------

